# Super Nova Explosion *Updated With Pic's - 2nd Page*



## artisan soaps (Jun 29, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Jun 29, 2009)

They look gorgeous!  Love the moulds too.

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Your soaps are gorgeous , I am loving the color ..The molds are cool too.

Kitn


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 29, 2009)

Pretty colors!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

FABULOUS colours! please post a pic when they're done


----------



## LJA (Jun 29, 2009)

Lookng forward to the pictures when they're done.  Love those colors!


----------



## Milla (Jun 29, 2009)

Way cool!  I love those colors!  It's funny because I was just thinking of those same colors for my icy pineapple and cotton FO (smells like sweet pineapple).  Can't wait to see after they set up!


----------



## Dixie (Jun 29, 2009)

great job! Love the colors! I couldn't help but see a popsickle stick in the middle


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Wowzaaaaaaaaa! Love those colors. Cant' wait to see them finished.


----------



## gekko62 (Jun 29, 2009)

Fancy schmancy soaps those!    :wink:


----------



## vivcarm (Jun 30, 2009)

Where's the finished pics, they are going to be great!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 30, 2009)

..


----------



## Pug Mom (Jun 30, 2009)

What are you using for molds there??


----------



## eucalypta (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow I love hose vivid colours!
Cool


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 1, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 1, 2009)

..


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 1, 2009)

..


----------



## krissy (Jul 1, 2009)

what a gorgeous place to take pics. i love the colors of your bars too.


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 1, 2009)

Wheeee!!!  Those are amazing!  I love that ocean background, too!!!  Nice job!


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 1, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> what a gorgeous place to take pics. i love the colors of your bars too.



Ditto!

Artisan,you're a fantastic photographer! 
Add_ that_ to the fact you create some really beautiful,interesting soapies, & the result is soap-porn-deluxe! :wink:

  8)  :wink:


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 1, 2009)

..


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 1, 2009)

..


----------



## heartsong (Jul 2, 2009)

love that "bubblegum pink"!    

and you take great pic's, too!  it must be lovely to live so close to the water.

great job!


----------



## Milla (Jul 2, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Can you imagine what I looked like walking around with a tray of soap though ?!
> 
> Luckily it's mid winter, cold/windy/rainy, and I had the place all to myself



LOL!  My husband always laughs at me when I bring my tray of soap outside to take pics.  He said "What are the neighbors going to think?"  

Love, love, love the pretty pink color!  I totally want to use one of your bars now!  I can see why it's so hard to wait.

Thanks for the soap porn!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow artisan , once again the soap and the scenery are to die for . You rock 

Kitn


----------



## topcat (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous pics - especially like the one with the shell on top of the soap!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

They're beautiful


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 2, 2009)

Artisan, they are really beautiful soaps, and lovely photos too!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 2, 2009)

..


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely cool!

I like the entourage you used for the pics - wonderful idea


----------



## LomondSoap (Jul 5, 2009)

Wonderful colours! What a great backdrop too.
Great job


----------

